# New HK Pistol



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

FINALLY got my HK USP 9mm in from Bud's today. I ordered it about 10 days ago.

I previously had a fullsize 9mm USP about 10 years ago. Decided to get one again. This will be my 4th HK I currently have. I hope to go shoot it Fri evening or Saturday.

Came with factory night sights and 3 mags


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok - today was my 2nd range trip with this gun... Very happy with the gun! I was kinda mixed about it on the 1st range trip, so that is why I took it back to the range today...


I went in the morning the first time. And, the rear sight was off. I am a pretty decent shot, and the gun was shooting 2 inches to the left at 7 yards. You could see that the rear sight wasn't centered. 


Lucky for me that the gun range/gun store had a sight pusher. It actually took 3 tries to get it dead on. It's actually just off center the other way now. But, I compared it to my P2000 and P2000sk, and the rear sights on those are not exactly centered...


On the first range trip, having to play: "ok, is it sighted in right this time" a few times" made it hard to develop a rhythm shooting. Plus, I have mild tremors in my left hand. And, I take asthma medicine that makes your hands shake a bit too. 


I have noticed that if I go shooting after 2pm, I tend to have less hand shakes and shoot better. I went in the afternoon this time...


Today, I went in the afternoon and tried it again... VERY satisfied with the USP now. Much better day at the range... I shot at 7 and 15 yards. Also did some double taps as well. On those, the 2nd shot didn't drift too far from the first. Not bad for me. Much happier about the purchase now..


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Man, that's one good looking piece of equipment. Congrats.



Sam


----------

